#ubuntu-arb 2012-10-15
<coolbhavi> cwayne, hey
<cwayne> heya coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> cwayne, how is it going?
<cwayne> coolbhavi: not too badly, how bout you?
<coolbhavi> cwayne, went fine :) reg unity-lens-github it has a +2 now
<coolbhavi> request you to wait as we are undergoing restaffing
<cwayne> coolbhavi: sure thing :)
<coolbhavi> thanks a lot! reg unity-lens-pypi left a comment
<coolbhavi> achuni_, hey
<cwayne> coolbhavi: yep, saw that, sorry hadn't had time to make those fixes yet
<achuni> hi coolbhavi :)
<coolbhavi> no issues cwayne :) thanks a lot for your awesome work!
<coolbhavi> achuni, :) is there any development going on the portal end?
<achuni> coolbhavi: not much atm, with the upcoming release and everything, but a bit, why?  Last rollout happened last Thursday iirc
<coolbhavi> achuni, I'm facing rendering issues in my browser. reported a bug too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1065189
<achuni> ah, saw that one, yep, should be a simple css fix I think?
<coolbhavi> yes :)
<achuni> we want white-space: pre-wrap or something
<achuni> the
<achuni> the \n's are in the page source afaict
<achuni> coolbhavi: should be something that'll be done for next rollout. most likely not until next week though...
<coolbhavi> ok but I see the buttons too at the top now.. :) thanks achuni :)
 * achuni confirms and prioritizes the bug
<achuni> np :)
<coolbhavi> :)
#ubuntu-arb 2012-10-16
<jvrbanac> Quick question. Is there a preferred way of getting my app in the USC for Quantal? Do I just need to push up a quantal version to my PPA and submit an update?
<wendar> jvrbanac: yes, submitting an update through the usual app submission process the way
<wendar> *is* the way
<jvrbanac> wendar, Thanks that's what I was assuming. I just didn't know if there was something specific for just updating the distro
<wendar> jvrbanac: the process is much lighter for any updates of apps that have already been published
<wendar> but, at the moment there's no way to tag an app submission specifically as an update
<wendar> (there should be)
<wendar> But, a heads-up like this is helpful. :)
<jvrbanac> wendar, Got it, yeah I was wanting to make sure I did everything possible to reduce the load on the ARB. Thanks!
<ajmitch> morning
<cwayne> heya ajmitch
#ubuntu-arb 2012-10-17
<cwayne> so there's a new ARB?
<ajmitch> not really
<ajmitch> at least the process hasn't changed yet
<cwayne> but new members?
<ajmitch> 1 new person on the board, and a couple of others whose terms have expired
<ajmitch> we'll be trying to recruit more during UDS, I think
<cwayne> ah, i get it
<quadrispro> ehy there :)
<coolbhavi> quadrispro, welcome!
<quadrispro> ehy coolbhavi :) thank you so much!
<coolbhavi> quadrispro, m elated seeing you here!
<quadrispro> coolbhavi, :)
<quadrispro> and I'm welcome to be here :)
<quadrispro> err sorry
<quadrispro> s/welcome/happy/
<quadrispro> sorry, I have ~100 queries open
<quadrispro> plus a skype call going on :)
<coolbhavi> :)
<ajmitch> hi quadrispro
<quadrispro> hi ajmitch !
#ubuntu-arb 2012-10-18
<Paolo-Rotolo> Hi all!
<quadrispro> ciao everybody!
<dpm> ciao quadrispro, how are you doing?
<dpm> I know Bhavani and I think Stéphane are going to be at UDS, ajmitch, quadrispro, wendar, are you going to be there too?
<PaoloRotolo> Ciao quadrispro :)
<quadrispro> dpm, hola amigo! como estás?
<quadrispro> ciao PaoloRotolo !
<quadrispro> dpm, unfortunately I am not, I'm at Aberdeen now as ERASMUS and, well, if I can't miss lectures at all :(
<quadrispro> s/if//
<quadrispro> hope to see you next time!
 * quadrispro will be right back
<PaoloRotolo> * Ubuntu 12.10 is out \o/
<cwayne> woo
<coolbhavi> PaoloRotolo, :)
<coolbhavi> jono, hey
<PaoloRotolo> Hi coolbhavi :D
<coolbhavi> hey PaoloRotolo :)
<PaoloRotolo> :)
<PaoloRotolo> coolbhavi, there are two italians in the team now :P
<PaoloRotolo> quadrispro, :)
<coolbhavi> was real great to see quadrispro joining in :)
<coolbhavi> hey dpm mhall119
<coolbhavi> hey cwayne :)
<coolbhavi> hey highvoltage :D
<cwayne> hey coolbhavi
<mhall119> hey coolbhavi
<dpm> hey coolbhavi, happy release day!
<dpm> coolbhavi, do you know who else from the ARB will be at UDS?
<coolbhavi> dpm, thanks! same to you! reviewing postman now
<coolbhavi> dpm, I'm not sure
<highvoltage> hey coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> dpm, still the logos are present but its used as a brand identity
<coolbhavi> so ll give it a +1
<dpm> super, thanks coolbhavi, looking forward to getting it published and put the banner up on the Software Center!
<coolbhavi> dpm, :) replied on list
<dpm> great
<cwayne> either the downloads number is off, or my vm lens still has 0 downloads :(
 * ajmitch doesn't know any details about the downloads count for extras.u.c
<cwayne> maybe cus its free, doesnt count as sales?
<ajmitch> it wouldn't, but I think there is a download count for extras.
<cwayne> or maybe i just have 0 downloads :P
<Paolo-Rotolo> Hi!
<cwayne> hello
<Paolo-Rotolo> hi cwayne !
<Paolo-Rotolo> Hi jono :)
<ajmitch> hello
<Paolo-Rotolo> Hi ajmitch :)
#ubuntu-arb 2012-10-19
<wendar> dpm: yes, I'll be at UDS
<wendar> ah, he's gone
<ajmitch> yeah, otherwise I'd have replied to him also
 * ajmitch still has jono's email to reply to
